# Music and emotion through time



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I come across another lecture from Michael Tilson Thomas

http://www.ted.com/talks/michael_tilson_thomas_music_and_emotion_through_time

Check it out.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I come across another lecture from Michael Tilson Thomas
> 
> http://www.ted.com/talks/michael_tilson_thomas_music_and_emotion_through_time
> 
> Check it out.


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this. I really enjoyed it.


----------

